# أهل تريد رسائل دكتوراه وماجستير ادخل هنا وحمل ماتشاء منها(( جديد))



## م/محمد لطفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الان يمكنك تحميل ما تشاء من رسايل الماجستير والدكتوراه من اكثر من خمس مواقع بحثيه مجتمعه في هذا الموقع وهم من هنا

http://scholar.lib.vt.edu:8765/query.html?col=theses&qt=heat+exchanger&charset=iso-8859-1


عذرا ان كنت كتبت البحث فيه عن المبادل الحراري فقد اعطاني ها الموقع احد اصدقائي الغاليين علي ادعو لي وله بالرحمه آمين

صوره للموقع






وبيانات البحث من هنا يمكنك رويه كم الملفات التي حصلنا عليه مع ملاحظه اننا اخترنا محرك بحث واحد


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## العرين (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يطول في عمرك ماقصرت بصراحه


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن هادي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم يا يا مهندس محمد يا طيب والف شكر


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

حسن هادي قال:


> تسلم يا يا مهندس محمد يا طيب والف شكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اخ م/ محمد لطفي .

تحية طيبة .

دائما تأتينا بالجديد والمفيد .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد ياسر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you and i wish accommodation:12:


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اخ م/ محمد لطفي .
> 
> تحية طيبة .
> 
> ...


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف الف شكر اخى المميز مهندس محمد .. بارك الله فيك وعلى تعبك الغالى ..واشكر صديقك ب النيابه عنا وعن طاقم الاشراف 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> الف الف الف شكر اخى المميز مهندس محمد .. بارك الله فيك وعلى تعبك الغالى ..واشكر صديقك ب النيابه عنا وعن طاقم الاشراف
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## sam6 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
موقع رائع فعلا


----------



## salmanha (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك موقع مفيد


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف الف مليون شكر
موقع رائع فعلا
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

موقع مفيد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد جلميران (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة تستحق التثبيت


----------



## قلب الأحبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رسائل الدكتوراه وماجستير*

:75::75::75:

جزاك الله كل خير 

ووسع الله عليك ورزقك من علمه 
​


----------



## kmbs (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## jehad_15568 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks You Very Much My Friend And I Wish To Request You Something Related To Moldflow Software If You Have Advice I Will Be Very Appreciated


----------



## م المصري (2 نوفمبر 2007)

كل الشكر و التقدير اخي الفاضل


----------



## فهد الاماراتى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز اخوك فهد


----------



## فرح ال (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على المعلومات المفيدة حياك الله


----------



## kondor (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزززززززززززززاك الله خير موقع يستحق الزيارة


----------



## cyprus (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## أروى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مرسى على الموقع الرااااااائع ده


----------



## zima (3 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المسلم&العربى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الموقع الرائع


----------



## amir eleslam (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى محمد


----------



## رامي بحري (10 ديسمبر 2007)

متشكر جداً و جزاك الله كل خير و ياريت يكون فيه اي موضوع او كتاب للمضخات بالعربي


----------



## سعدي نجم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا حبيبي


----------



## ياسر العاني (10 ديسمبر 2007)

هديتك هذه لا تثمن بشيء جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_hazem123 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssss Man


----------



## محمدعبدالاله (10 ديسمبر 2007)

لم أتمكن من الدخول الى الأطروحة، الدخول الى النص الكامل (pdf) غير مسموح.


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكور علي الموقع


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال هشام (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم.
عيد مبارك و كل عام وانتم بخير
موقعكم جدير بالاهتمام.


----------



## جمال هشام (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم. 
مرحبا بكم.


----------



## رمرر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك موقع مفيد


----------



## essam (24 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks for this


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــرا اخي البشمهندس على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## محمد علــي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## jehad_15568 (11 يناير 2008)

thank you very much
wish all the best


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (12 يناير 2008)

طول عمرك نجم يا لطفي


----------



## sika2220 (22 يناير 2008)

بصراحة شجعتنى ان ارفع ملفات


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 يناير 2008)

اشكر جهدك وفائدتك النافعة اخونا الفاضل

معذرة
الموفع لا يفتح عندي
هل يوجد به عطل ما ؟

مشكورا كل الشكر


----------



## نجارصالح النجار (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اين رسائل الدكتوراة


----------



## raidan (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الشيخ1 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## productique (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله مسعاك
جميل جدا


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## hassan moharram (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا باشمهندس على جهدكم الرائع.


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذه الجهود


----------



## مريم هاشم (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر اخى المميز مهندس محمد .. بارك الله فيك وعلى تعبك الغالى


----------



## كوردستان (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*
*جزاك الله كل خير*
*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ابو الاس (28 فبراير 2010)

لك الف شكر اخي الكريم

جزاك الله خيرا

تحياتي


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (28 فبراير 2010)

الاخ محمد بارك الله فيك على الموقع المتميز


----------



## عادل محمد الدعاس (31 أغسطس 2010)

شيء جميل تشكر على الجهد


----------

